# I got my Christmas early xmas puppies pics-new picture



## mamaT (Dec 24, 2008)

I woke up this morning to babies crying, my dachshund had her puppies late last night.  She's got 7, this is her third litter and she's such a good mom.  I thought I had seperated the parents in time to prevent this but I guess they were sneeker than I thought.    They will make  good Valentine's presents.  They will be old enough to leave  a little sooner,  but  several years ago when I had pups around Valetine's I could have sold a boxcar load.  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 1598251077


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 24, 2008)

We raised a couple of litters of boxers.  I remember those puppy cries, sound almost alien.  

You are going to be busy! And you will have puppies to love!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG they are precious! I wish you were closer  My DH *loves* Dachs and I would soooo get him one for vday


----------



## ilovedoxies (Dec 26, 2008)

AWWWWWW how sweet!

You'll have to keep us posted as they grow.  

B


----------



## Lindy (Dec 26, 2008)

I love Doxies!!!!!  They are just too adorable.....Once I have this business up and running with me not away as much then I plan to get another long-haired....

Wonderful Christmas surprise and wonderful pics....please keep posting them as the babies grow....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## MsDee (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh they are so cute!!


----------



## TurbidBlue (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG!!!They are sooo cute! Itty Bitty doxies!! I want another so bad! LOL!


----------



## Deda (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG!  Those are the cutest things in the world!

Thanks for making my day happier!  Puppies make everyone smile!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 31, 2008)

They are so gorgeous, love that delicious brown/black! and so smooth and huggable. Thanks for sharing them with us. I look forward to more pics of them. Hope you don't give all of them away too soon.


----------



## mamaT (Jan 12, 2009)

*latest picture*

I have updated the picture to the one we took yesterday.  They have their eyes open now and are beginning to travel.  They are so funny trying to growl and bark.


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 13, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! I can just smell their puppy smell! I love daschunds. I wanted one, but we have too many stairs in our house, so we got a Chinese Crested instead.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jan 21, 2009)

Can we see some updated photos???  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!


----------



## mamaT (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll try to get some pics over the weekend, they are at the stage now where they don't want to be still unless they are asleep.  They are eating solid food now if you call scrambled eggs and wet puppy chow solid.  They have their little puppy teeth now so mom is NOT spending much time with them.


----------



## IanT (Jan 23, 2009)

awwwww that was sooooo cute!


----------



## mamaT (Jan 25, 2009)

*new pictures*

I just updated the pictures on flicker, the puppies are just over 5 weeks now and they are a mess.  To get their little faces in the pics my daughter had to hold them.  They haven't become camera hams yet.  My older dachshunds pose when you get the camera out.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG - beyond cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for updating the album - I love puppy pictures....sigh


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jan 26, 2009)

What a load of cuteness!!!!!!  

Thanks


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you still have the pups?  Any new pics?


----------



## mamaT (Mar 28, 2009)

They all got new homes and families to love them the week of Valentines day.  They are always so cute and loveable, but it sure is nice to have things back to normal.  Well as normal as it can be with 4 dachshunds in the house.  I can't remember if I posted pics of my babies that sleep with me and my daughter.  I guess I should check to see.  They did leave me a present at the bottom of the steps to my porch a few days ago.  A racoon.  They still have the hunting instinct.  Anything that gets inside the fence is fair game.  I have had to dispose of decapitated cats, dead snakes, opossums, birds, rabbits, frogs, moles, and bats.  Thank God a skunk hasn't made it into the yard.  Lots of squirells in the neighborhood but I've never found one of them.  I have seen them run across the top of the fence and jump from tree to tree, guess they have seen my babies in action. LOL.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 28, 2009)

When either of mine catch something it's hell getting it away from him.  He likes to catch mice and bring them to bed.  :roll: 

They don't care about the squirrels anymore, they've realized they are outnumbered.  2 dachshunds, dozens of squirrell, lol!

Harry likes to eat those little tiny toads that get in the flower  beds, they're only as big as a quarter.  He loves them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh a cuteness overload for sure , they are precious.


----------

